# Moving to Mexico city, any advice?



## shacalwil (Jul 23, 2012)

My husband, cat, and I are moving to Mexico city very soon. The company my husband works for just transferred him there. He already started his new job there and is currently going back and fourth between Mexico city and St. Louis, Missouri (USA) where we live now. Anyone have any advice?? Good neighborhoods to live in, nice restaurants, security precautions, anything please! I'm even wondering what products I am used to that I won't be able to get in Mexico city. I just want to make sure that before I go I know what products I need to stock up on. Some products that I am wondering about are Dr. Pepper (I'm addicted), Nexus hair products, playtex feminine care products, fancy feast cat food, secret deodorant, crest or Colgate toothpaste, fusion razor and razor heads, and any other products that anyone from the US brings to Mexico because of no or limited availability. I'm also wondering about hair and nails salons, most countries outside of the US don't do acrylic nails, does anyone know if it is easy to find acrylic nails in Mexico city? I appreciate any comments and advice anyone would have for me. I am going to Mexico city for the first time this week to get to know the city a little, I'm trying to make the transition to life outside of the US as easy as possible for myself, my husband, and our cat.
Thank you!!


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Well.

I will let some of the other more knowledgable members answer some of your feminine oriented questions... The only one I know is that there is a HUGE offering on acrilic nail places.

Colgate/Crest are the most popular brands here. Several kinds available in unlimited supply. Same for Dr. Pepper. Fusion Razor, I don´t know for women, but that´s what I buy for me.

Restorants: There are a BILLION great ones. Polanco, Reforma, Lomas, Santa Fe, Condesa Roma all have great restaurants one next to the other. Don´t expect them to be cheap, not by any standards.

Neighboorhood depends. Polanco for an urban, modern luxurious lifestyle. Condesa for a hip and trendy european lifestyle. Lomas for a residential, luxurious lifestyle. Try to keep driving distance to a minimum.


But to sum it up, post after your visit. It will not be what you are expecting. I have yet to know someone who has not been positively impressed, amongst people who like big cities.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

shacalwil said:


> ...
> I appreciate any comments and advice anyone would have for me. I am going to Mexico city for the first time this week to get to know the city a little, I'm trying to make the transition to life outside of the US as easy as possible for myself, my husband, and our cat.
> Thank you!!


One way to make the transition easy is to get used to the idea that it is a different place and a different culture. You will find it difficult to find some of the things you are used to, but at the same time, if you are open to it, you will find lots of new things to like. When I first came to Mexico, I spent time trying to find things I was used to in the US. Natural peanut butter was a big thing to me. 

After awhile, I learned to like things available in Mexico. And it has now turned around so that when I visit the US I miss the things I know from Mexico. I have to go to the little Mexico part of US cities to get fresh tortillas. And I hardly ever eat peanut butter any more, even though I eventually did find a source for it.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't there already been several threads (topics) on the general subject of moving to Mexico City?
I suggest the OP do a search of the archived threads.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, shacalwil. Acrylic and decorated nails are a very big thing here, and there are nail salons everywhere. You will probably be pleasantly surprised at the prices! Also, I pay 70 pesos for a haircut. That's not to say that you will necessarily find such a low price, but just to give you an idea.

As for the feminine supply thing, tampons are not so common. Although the big supermarkets usually have them, there is not such a good selection of brands or even of sizes. When it comes to pads, though, the selection is great. My personal advice is to try a cup — if you haven't considered this before, there is a forum on livejournal with all the information you need to get started. Check the links in the sidebar on the right on the livejournal page. The best-known brand in the US is the Diva, but there are actually over a dozen different brands (also listed in the sidebar).


----------



## 009 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you take the metro, learn how to push people well. Dont be shy, just start shoving


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It’s a bit misleading to say restaurants will be expensive. There is a full range of eating options from street stands through mom-and-pop holes-in-the-wall up through chain restaurants and high-end dining places. Paying more may result in better food, but it's no guarantee. One of the delights of dining in Mexico City is discovering gourmet-quality cooks and chefs working at street stands and in little independent _comedores_.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with Maesonna about small restaurants. I would also say that you often get better value at those than at the upscale, "see and be seen" places.

I recommend the following web sites for more information:
Good Food In Mexico City

The Mija Chronicles | Mexican food, culture, travel and photography in Mexico

And, (modesty aside), My Mexican Kitchen

I think that Longford mentioned some of these web sites earlier.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Moving to D.F.?*



shacalwil said:


> My husband, cat, and I are moving to Mexico city very soon. The company my husband works for just transferred him there. He already started his new job there and is currently going back and fourth between Mexico city and St. Louis, Missouri (USA) where we live now. Anyone have any advice?? Good neighborhoods to live in, nice restaurants, security precautions, anything please! I'm even wondering what products I am used to that I won't be able to get in Mexico city. I just want to make sure that before I go I know what products I need to stock up on. Some products that I am wondering about are Dr. Pepper (I'm addicted), Nexus hair products, playtex feminine care products, fancy feast cat food, secret deodorant, crest or Colgate toothpaste, fusion razor and razor heads, and any other products that anyone from the US brings to Mexico because of no or limited availability. I'm also wondering about hair and nails salons, most countries outside of the US don't do acrylic nails, does anyone know if it is easy to find acrylic nails in Mexico city? I appreciate any comments and advice anyone would have for me. I am going to Mexico city for the first time this week to get to know the city a little, I'm trying to make the transition to life outside of the US as easy as possible for myself, my husband, and our cat.
> Thank you!!


Hi;

I guess, it's different for different families, but after living in Mexico (the country) off and on for over 10 years this is what we buy each time in USA.

*Clothes; * almost all clothes in Mexico are 100% cotton - UGH! Have to iron everything. Oh, and you pay like $70.00 USD equivalent for a good shirt in Fabrica de Francia or LiverPool good Dept. Store - and it's JUNK! Won't even survive a year's washing in a Automatic Washer/Dryer. Buy a years supply of clothes in USA for each member of the family, before coming that are "wash & wear". Check the styles out on your visit so you don't buy stuff that's outlandish for D.F. They're cheaper in the USA too. It will pay you to do this. But, you need to buy clothes for Mexico City that has at least 3 season's it's up very high in altitude.

*Tennis Shoes*, for jogging, tennis, other sports ; Go to Big 5 Sporting Goods in USA and buy them on sale. Get them 50% cheaper minimum of what you will have to pay in stores in Mexico. Sometimes I get my good Wilson Tennis Shoes for 1/3 of the price here. I buy 2 pair for each of us each year in the USA. * Oh, and if your husband has size 12 or larger shoe? *You'd better buy a years supply of shoes for him in USA, as it's almost impossible to get them in Mexico. Most tall Mexican's I know have to wait for a Marathon running event, where the USA Shoe Dristributors come to Mexico and drive over there an buy a years supply of shoes! Mexican's by majority are smaller than Gringos.

Leather shoes you will want to buy in Mexico. Stop by Leon, Guanajuato on the way to D.F. and load up on some of the finest leather shoes in the World at great prices, when you finally do move south. That's the main Industry in Leon, and they have "Malls" with nothing but shoe stores, just incredible.
*
Vitamins and Health Supplements;* Can't get a number of Health Supplements here in Mexico. They are 1-2 generations behind on this, and you can't legally important them. But, if you bring them with you as yours you can. What ever you do find here can cost 100-200% more than you pay in USA - unless you foolishly by at GNC? We buy a years supply and save a ton, and get exactly what you need. Don't expect "modern Doctors" to advise you on maintaining your health - they only treat symptoms after the fact. Be proactive and buy Health Supplements in USA.

*Tools*; any needed can be bought cheaper in the USA and brought with you. 

*Tires;* need any on the car? They're cheaper in the USA at like 4 Day Tire, or such outlets.

*Credit Cards; * expect to use your USA cards all the time paying 14.99-23.99% instead of the Credit Card rates here from Banks in Mexio than can reach as high as 42%. Dept. store Credit Cards, you can pay as high as 95%/year! Set up On-Line Banking in USA before you come with your USA Bank and expect to pay your credit cards on-line each month. WAY CHEAPER, that Mexican Credit Cards. Visa is the most accepted Credit Card in Mexico, AMEX the least.
*
Cars;* Best vehicles for the pot holed streets, breches outside in the country side is a Mini-Cross Over, that has 4 wheel independent suspension (very important), and sits up high. You will go over Topees so much faster, smoother and your back will thank you all year long! I say Mini Cross over as a full sized SUV, would be a boat anchor around your neck? Where you going to find a parking space for that on any street? Want to pay $2.00 USD equivalent or more per hour to park your car in every Tom, Dick & Harry Parking Lot every time you go out in your car? Oh, but you will need to pay that in many neighborhoods, that you could consider questionable, security wise. When it rains, it does gully washers like in Florida. As soon as you get to D.F. inquire about getting your vehicle "securitized", meaning all the glass etched with a number for your Insurance including the side view mirrors. They'll disconnect your parking and head lights and put tye wraps on them and then security screws, that most thieves don't have screw drivers for - to be able to steal them. Big city thieves can pop them in "30 seconds" and the electrical mechanism and sell them for good money . I kid you not. Happened to us in Puebla once Christmas visiting relatives.
*
If you have a 8 cyclinder gas guzzler sell it and get something that gets good gas mileage* - gas is more expensive in Mexico than USA. World Gas prices go down, like currently - don't expect to pay less as they don't lower the price. It's the main way the Mexico Govt. collects taxes! The Govt. get's the oil out of the ground for their PEMEX Company "free" no royalties as they own the resource, and most of the price at the pump is taxes to run the country. If it moves in Mexico - the Govt. is collecting taxes on it. Other forms of taxes have as high as a 50% astinence rate. Not much faith in their Government here, as they figure they give it to them the Politicians will only steal it.

*Apartments*. D.F. is such a mish/mash of neighborhoods spread all out in the largest City in the World. Find someplace nice, near the Metro or Bus Lines, that can take you where your husband works and you want to visit *quickly*. I've known friends of the family that had over 2 hours each way commutes! You don't want that. Modern Apartments now adays have like two subteranean floors of parking and 3-5 floors of Apartments. Look for newer buildings, built since the 1980's as their more earthquake "resistant". There the one's that were replace with good seimsic construction after the older one's fell down in the big earthquakes of the 1970's. Also, I have a saying, being a Calfornia native - "don't live or work any higher than you want to fall", living in a seismic area. Remember you have 3 volcano's one very active "El Popo...." just to the east of D.F.

My cunados are having to move there to D.F. for 3 years on Business. He came back saying in the neighborhood, they want to rent it costs $170 pesos/ night to park their car in a Pension. So, make sure you rent with a good "secure" parking place designated to you, that comes in the Lease. 

Oh, don't count on the car, even though you have a car like in the USA to get you where you want to go? No, No, No! You can't even drive on the streets 3 days a week. It's even/odd days, to help reduce the smog and congestion. You might only put 6,000 miles on your car a year including trips outside of D.F. Even with Foreign plates, they won't allow you to drive every day, oh and I hear with Foreign Plates during work week commutes, you can't be on the road before 11:00 AM? I don't know it that's for sure or not? Have your husband ask around at work? Don't worry though, as their Public Transportation is very good. 

I hope this helps?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

*Mexico City Vehicles*

I have lived in the DF more on than off since 1996 and would like to expand on having a vehicle here.

DAILY VEHICLE USE
The DF and surrounding metro area has a "Hoy No Circula" law which is intended to keep a vehicle from circulating (driving) one day per week and one weekend per month UNLESS you have your vehicle tested for emissions and receive a 00 or 0 hologram sticker which will allow you to drive every day without restrictions. No driving days are based upon the last number of the number plate. Mexican plated vehicles are required to be tested while foreign plated vehicles can be tested voluntarily. My 2006 Ford Fusion with Michigan plates is tested every 6 months at a cost of about 300 Pesos for a 6 month period (about $23 USD). Testing is done at a Verificentro in the DF or surrounding Estado de Mexico. It takes about 15 minutes plus time in line waiting to be tested. I have been able to drive my car everyday without problems. Foreign plates will attract the attention of the trsaffic police (transitos) but after a quick inspection of your hologram and documents you are on your way.

Info on Hoy No Cirula

www dot portalautomotriz dot com

GAS PRICES
Gas prices have been increasing 8-10 centavos each month. The August 2012 price for Magma is $10.36 Pesos per liter which at today's exchange rate of $1 USD=$13 Pesos is about $3.00 USD per gallon. (price per liter 10.36 x liters per gallon 3.77/exchange rate. Gas prices for regular unleaded in Michigan today range between $3.21 and $4.09 per gallon according to Michigan gas prices dot com. Pemex stations are the only source for gasoline here and all have the same price. Gas is pumped for you. Make sure the attendant sets the pump to "0". Often they will bring that to your attention. They will also check oil, other fluids and clean the windshield. A small tip of 3-10 pesos should be given depending on the service(s) provided.

THEFT
Although theft of vehicle accessories can occur it is much less prevalent than it was in 1996. Mirror guards to protect the glass from being stolen are no longer common.

COMMUTES
Traffic commutes can vary widely. Traffic congestion has increased greatly in the Lomas de Chapultepec and Polanco areas due to road construction on the Pereferico in that area. There are a few toll roads that will help to decrease commute times. They are a bit expensive but will save a lot of time. Transponders are used instead of cash.

PARKING
Assigned parking is important and should be considered as well as security for your vehicle. It is best to avoid overnight on-street parking. Almost all parking for shopping is paid but will be guarded. Parking meters are being installed in some areas of the D. F. for on street short-term parking.


BTW. Dr Pepper can be found but it is hit or miss. Best bets are Walmart owned stores; SuperWalmart, Sam's Club and Superama. Try also Chedraui and Soriana. Costco is also a good source for USA branded goods. Your USA membership is good at the Mexican Sam's and Costco and vice versa.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi;
> 
> *Clothes; * almost all clothes in Mexico are 100% cotton … But, you need to buy clothes for Mexico City that has at least 3 season's it's up very high in altitude.


Great post, but I just want to offer another point of view on the two points above. 

It's not my experience that nearly all clothes are 100% cotton—not at all.
I don’t have to iron at all.

Coming from a climate where you have to have a -40ºC wardrobe, a -20ºC wardrobe, a 0ºC wardrobe, a 15ºC wardrobe, a 30ºC wardrobe… you get the idea… I love that I can basically wear the same clothes year-round in Mexico City, just taking off or putting on a sweater or light jacket.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Although I agree with most all of what cuylers5746 said there are a couple of misleading things in the post.

One, gasoline is currently cheaper, not more expensive, in Mexico and has been that way for the three years I've been driving here. It currently is about $3.10 a gallon in the interior of Mexico whereas today's national average in the US is just over $3.50.

Two, in Mexico City the "Hoy no Circula" program stipulates ONE day a week that you can't drive, not three. There is additionally one Saturday per month that you can't circulate as well. It is all based on the last digit of your license plate regardless of whether your plates are Mexican or foreign. For example, my plates end in 7 so I can't drive on Tuesdays nor on the third Saturday of the month.

There is a nice program for visitors to the city where you can apply online (and print out a certificate) for two different two week periods during each calendar year where you are allowed to drive on your on your no-circulate days. It has been a lifesaver for me on a couple of occasions.


----------

